# Solo flathead



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This time it was me who was left to fish alone. Someone had to work.   I managed to land this fish along with a smaller flathead. Excuse the picture, but again, I was by myself.  And, as you can tell by my fancy attire, it was pouring down rain and there were no bassmasters to be found.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think th epic turned out great considering you were by yourself. Great job.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

way to go mike.another nice one  
payback is sweet,lol.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Dang I hate it when the pics don't show for me!!! Oh well congrats MM


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Mike! Are there any left?  Nice catch.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

truck said:


> Dang I hate it when the pics don't show for me!!! Oh well congrats MM


 Truck, I am guessing that you may be on Roadrunner as well? I am and I am not getting the pic either. It is another link to a picture from Photobucket and our good friends at RR are screwed up.

Judging from past pictures that you guys come up with I am guessing that it is some big monster cat like I only get in my dreams. I will go ahead and say congrats.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I understand the frustration, as I have the same thing going on at work. Lucky for me, I have this speedy dial up here at home. Hopefully you guys can see this one.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Brkr yep RR here: ( Thanks MM I can see it now>


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Mike!! Thanks for posting it again.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Working isn't fun and I couldn't sneak off to fish  

Where can I find pink Frogg Toggs?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Great catch Mike!!


----------

